# Recognize this set up?



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

Anybody recognize this plow set up? Thanks.






And btw, this vid makes a atv with tracks look like a beast! How bout that stacking!

Who knows in the real world? Anybody got experience?

Thanks.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've never seen that plow before, but he sure can move some snow. My Buddy's got the one pictured. He doesn't get stuck often, but when he does, he REALLY DOES. The tracks for the rear and skiis for the front cost him over four grand, and he said that it takes 30 percent off of the top MPH.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea they slow them way down, it's funny they had music taking away the machine sound, I'll bet he was beating the hell out of it,

If those tracks are anything like a snowmobile the maintenance is expensive as hell

But yea he was pushing some snow, but for the cost you could buy a truck and have heat and a radio lol


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

My neighbor has a 2011 Polaris with 4 tracks. It is a beast and will push and stack anything and run circles around wheeled machines when plowing. He paid $6000 just for the tracks.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;1581652 said:


> Yea they slow them way down, it's funny they had music taking away the machine sound, I'll bet he was beating the hell out of it,
> 
> If those tracks are anything like a snowmobile the maintenance is expensive as hell
> 
> But yea he was pushing some snow, *but for the cost you could buy a truck and have heat and a radio lol*


I was thinking the same thing! hahaha


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Sometimes people's decisions just kill me, the funny part is they are huge money and you always see them on Craigslist for half price 

I figured they were die for rebuilding lol


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

This year started out great for me. I managed to get two private roads and 8 of the 11 driveways on the private roads. So I bought a plow for my truck and a salt spreader. Got it going just days before we got a 3in snow, then 2 days later we got 4-5in. 3 weeks after that we got another 2 storms. Well, this past Tuesday I got hit on the passenger side and pretty much totaled my truck. A 74 year old man was driving down the highway. I happen to be sitting in a line of cars to the left waiting to cross the north bound side when he fell asleep (mind you it's 4pm and still sunny out) and drifted over and clipped the complete side of my truck and slammed 3 others before they came to a stop. I got pushed sideways to the left a few feet while he continued to slam into the others. Nobody was injured. I'm dealing with the insurance companies and I tell ya, I could ring their neck if I could reach through the phone. LOL 

Long story short, I was getting comfortable in my warm truck plowing snow and listening to music. Now I'm back to using the atv. Only It will take me 3-4 times longer to get them done.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

That sucks Greg , hope everything works out buddy


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks.... I hope the old mans policy has enough coverage or I'll have a pack of wolfs (lawyers) get what's coming to me. I've already lost over 1k in snow removal and salting. So someone will pay dearly.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i use to use a 2008 polaris for plowing. it was nice to get really close to the house so i didnt have to shovel much of anything. but i got sick of trailering, unloading, loading..... bla bla.... so i got a truck and plowed with that. now i have 2 trucks with plowes and the wheeler that sits.....takes me 15min to plow a driveway average. evon if my wheeler had tracks it still wouldnt push as much snow as a truck. and id be willing to bet that is light fluffy snow. so pushing that wouldnt be a problem anyways....


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

ill agree it would be fun tho.....


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

ALC-GregH;1584633 said:


> Thanks.... I hope the old mans policy has enough coverage or I'll have a pack of wolfs (lawyers) get what's coming to me. I've already lost over 1k in snow removal and salting. So someone will pay dearly.


Make sure you go after loss of revenue as well. His insurance should cover that but you will have to be able to prove it.


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

Uhhhh yeah, so nobody knows the plow?

I wasn't saying I'd buy one vs a truck I was just saying it seemed to be an impressive atv plowing setup and maybe would have a place for someone.

jmbones and and harley jeff thanks for the responses.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

To heck with the ATV tracks, I'd go with these!






................


----------

